# Found pigeon needs a home Miami FL



## Dpazos (Aug 28, 2003)

HI everyone,

A couple of months ago my wife found a baby pigeon that had fallen from a nest in her building. He was a little injured so she brought him/her home. we raised him with the info off this sight and mow he is fully healthly but very alone. I would like to find a good home for him with other pigeons in my local area. I am afraid to let him go around my house as there are many cats, no pigeons and he is very trusting and would definately be devoured by the cats. 

Thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for helping this pigeon! Hold on for just a little bit .. there is a Miami area (Ft. Lauderdale) bird rescue happening next weekend .. perhaps we can get something going with your little one too.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited November 01, 2003).]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have sent you a private e-mail. Hopefully we can work something out. 

Julie


----------

